# odious debt = απεχθές χρέος (ΟΧΙ επαχθές χρέος)



## nickel (Jan 22, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Το αναφέραμε χτες στις Γκάφες, αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι αξίζει να γίνει ξεχωριστό νήμα.

Ο όρος *odious debt* προέρχεται από την παρακάτω διατύπωση:
When a despotic regime contracts a debt, not for the needs or in the interests of the state, but rather to strengthen itself, to suppress a popular insurrection, etc, *this debt is odious for the people of the entire state*.

Η διατύπωση, σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια και τη Wikipedia) περιλαμβάνεται σε «διατριβή του 1927 από τον Alexander Nahum Sack, έναν Ρώσο νομικό θεωρητικό. Η διατριβή ήταν βασισμένη σε γεγονότα του 19ου αιώνα, που αφορούσαν την αποκήρυξη του χρέους του Μεξικού που είχε δημιουργήσει το καθεστώς του Αυτοκράτορα Μαξιμιλιανού, και την άρνηση των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών να αναγνωρίσουν την εγκυρότητα του χρέους της Κούβας που είχε δημιουργηθεί από το αποικιοκρατικό καθεστώς της Ισπανίας».

Η ελληνική απόδοση της λέξης _odious_ (από το λατινικό _odiosus_ < _odium_ «μίσος, απέχθεια») είναι *απεχθής, μισητός*. Το *odious debt* αποδίδεται συνήθως με τον όρο *απεχθές χρέος*, με συνώνυμο *illegitimate debt*, *παράνομο χρέος*.

In international law, *odious debt*, also known as *illegitimate debt*, is a legal theory that holds that the national debt incurred by a regime for purposes that do not serve the best interests of the nation, should not be enforceable. Such debts are, thus, considered by this doctrine to be personal debts of the regime that incurred them and not debts of the state. In some respects, the concept is analogous to the invalidity of contracts signed under coercion.

Σύμφωνα με το διεθνές δίκαιο, το *απεχθές χρέος*, επίσης γνωστό ως *παράνομο χρέος*, είναι μια νομική θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία το εθνικό χρέος που έχει δημιουργηθεί από ένα καθεστώς για λόγους που δεν εξυπηρετούν τα εθνικά συμφέροντα, δεν πρέπει να είναι εκτελέσιμο. Επομένως, τέτοιου είδους χρέη θεωρούνται από αυτή τη θεωρία προσωπικά χρέη του καθεστώτος που τα δημιούργησε και όχι κρατικά χρέη. Κατά κάποιον τρόπο, η έννοια είναι ανάλογη με τη μη εγκυρότητα των συμβολαίων που υπογράφονται υπό συνθήκες εξαναγκασμού. (Έτσι στη Βικιπαίδεια.)

*Επαχθής*, από την άλλη, (από το _άχθος_ «βάρος, φορτίο») είναι ο δυσβάστακτος. Επαχθές είναι το σύνολο του χρέους όταν ξεπερνά κάποια όρια. Στην περίπτωσή μας, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Σταθάκη, το 5% του ελληνικού χρέους μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί (άρα να χαρακτηριστεί *απεχθές χρέος*). Όχι *επαχθές χρέος*, όμως. Ακόμα κι αν απαλλαγούμε από το απεχθές χρέος, είναι πιθανό να μείνουμε με το επαχθές και μη βιώσιμο. Που απεχθές είναι κι αυτό, αλλά όχι σύμφωνα με την ορολογία του διεθνούς δικαίου.

Ο Γιώργος Καρελιάς αναπαράγει το λανθασμένο _επαχθές χρέος_ εδώ, αλλά τι να πούμε και για τον κ. Παππά του Σύριζα, που προφανώς θεωρεί ότι το επαχθές χρέος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και απεχθές, δηλαδή παράνομο και αμφισβητήσιμο επειδή «τη χώρα τη δεσμεύει με υπογραφή η λαϊκή βούληση». Απαιτείται να καταλάβουμε τη σημασία των λέξεων, τι σημαίνει ο όρος «απεχθές χρέος» και ότι άλλη διαπραγμάτευση απαιτεί το παράνομο χρέος και άλλη το δυσβάστακτο και μη βιώσιμο.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 22, 2014)

Επειδή ελπίζω ότι ακόμη και μ' αυτό το ζήτημα παραμένουμε στο χώρο του δικαίου, επισημαίνω ότι "επαχθής" είναι πρωτίστως αυτός που βαρύνει κάποιον, που συνεπάγεται κάποιο βάρος κι όχι κατ' ανάγκη ο δυσβάστακτος. Έτσι, στο ενοχικό δίκαιο, "επαχθείς είναι οι συμβάσεις στις οποίες ο ένας συμβαλλόμενος αποκτά ενοχικό δικαίωμα έναντι κάποιας θυσίας την οποία υφίσταται, είτε αυτή συνίσταται σε αντίστοιχο ενοχικό δικαίωμα του άλλου μέρους που απορρέει από την ίδια σύμβαση (αμφοτεροβαρής σύμβαση), είτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο αντιστάθμισμα σε βάρος του πρώτου (π.χ. πώληση, μίσθωση, δάνεια). Για το στοιχείο του επαχθούς είναι αδιάφορο το ισάξιο του αντισταθμίσματος" (Μ. Σταθόπουλος "Εισαγωγικές παρατηρήσεις στα άρθρα 361-373 ΑΚ σε Γεωργιάδη - Σταθόπουλο "Αστικός Κώδικας, κατ' άρθρο ερμηνεία", τ. ΙΙ Γενικό Ενοχικό, σελ. 284). Αντίθετο των επαχθών συμβάσεων είναι οι χαριστικές.

Με άλλα λόγια, το χρέος είναι εξ ορισμού επαχθές. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2014)

Πολύ καλή η υπόμνηση. Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι τα λεξικά μας δεν περιλαμβάνουν τη νομική σημασία. Στα αγγλικά λεξικά έχεις καλύτερη τύχη με το _onerous_, π.χ. _onerous contract_.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 22, 2014)

Και με το contrat à titre onéreux στα γαλλικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 22, 2014)

Άρα μήπως δεν είναι τόσο ΓΚΑΦΑ και βιαστήκατε να το αναφέρετε; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, το χρέος είναι εξ ορισμού επαχθές. :)


Εννοείς, δηλαδή, ότι γενικώς οποιοδήποτε χρέος είναι επαχθές σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό της λέξης, σωστά; Εννοώ ότι το ενοχικό δικαίωμα είναι τα χρήματα και η θυσία την οποία υφίσταται ο δανειολήπτης είναι η οφειλή και οι τόκοι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 22, 2014)

Η υποχρέωση απόδοσης του δανείου και η υποχρέωση πληρωμής των τόκων είναι ακριβώς τα βάρη του δανειολήπτη, σωστά. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να μην είμαι τόσο απόλυτος στη διατύπωση, επειδή στην περίπτωση ατόκου δανείου το ζήτημα του χαρακτηρισμού είναι αμφιλεγόμενο, αλλά για αυτά που συζητάμε οι περιπτώσεις άτοκου δανεισμού μάλλον ανήκουν στον χώρο της φαντασίας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Άρα μήπως δεν είναι τόσο ΓΚΑΦΑ και βιαστήκατε να το αναφέρετε; ;)



Για να μην οδηγούν τα αστεία σε παρεξηγήσεις: Κάθε χρέος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί *επαχθές* με τη _νομική_ σημασία (αυτήν που αγνοούν τα λεξικά). Στην καθομιλουμένη χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη _επαχθής_, όταν λέμε π.χ. _επαχθής φορολογία, επαχθείς φόροι, επαχθές χρέος_, με τη σημασία «δυσβάστακτος». Όταν ο Σταθάκης ή άλλοι αναφέρονται στο αμφισβητήσιμο χρέος, το αγγλιστί odious debt, δεν πρέπει να λένε _επαχθές_, αλλά _απεχθές_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2014)

Bέβαια έτσι που πάμε με τα γλωσσικά μπορεί να ακούσουμε και για το _απο χθές χρέος_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Η Λεξιλογία *τα 'πε χθες* (και προχθές και παραπροχθές). Σήμερα τα λένε και στου Σαραντάκου (αλλά αρχίσαν' απο χθές).

Έχω να προσθέσω δυο παρατηρήσεις:
Ο όρος *απεχθές χρέος* (ή *odious debt*) δεν είναι σαφής. Είδαμε ότι προέρχεται από τη διατύπωση «this debt is odious for the people of the entire state», αλλά προφανώς θα ήταν πολύ πιο σαφής η σημασία του αν λέγαμε *παράνομο χρέος* (που οπωσδήποτε είναι μια υποκειμενική περιγραφή, αφού το χαρακτηρίζει προτού αποφασίσουν δικαστήρια για αυτό) ή *αμφισβητήσιμο χρέος*. Στα ελληνικά το μπέρδεμα γίνεται μεγαλύτερο επειδή το _επαχθές_ είναι ηχητικά και εννοιολογικά παρεμφερές. 

Επίσης, πιστεύω ότι στο νομικό πλαίσιο μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για _επαχθείς συμβάσεις_ (σε σχέση με _χαριστικές_), αλλά η σύμφραση _επαχθές χρέος_ δεν είναι και δεν μπορεί να είναι νομική. Είναι (με τη νομική σημασία) μια κακή ταυτολογία. Στο οικονομικό πλαίσιο το _επαχθές χρέος_ (onerous debt) μπορεί να συγκεκριμενοποιείται (δηλαδή να μην περιορίζεται στη γενικότερη σημασία τού «δυσβάστακτου») ως το χρέος που έχει υψηλό επιτόκιο ή/και βραχύ χρόνο αποπληρωμής.

Με άλλα λόγια:
Κάθε χρέος είναι *απεχθές* (=μισητό). (Άμλετ: Neither a borrower nor a lender be)
Το χρέος που δύσκολα εξοφλείται και σε κάνει να στενάζεις είναι *επαχθές* (βαρύ κι ασήκωτο).
Αλλά *απεχθές χρέος* στο διεθνές δίκαιο είναι το αμφισβητήσιμο, αυτό που μπορεί να αποδειχτεί παράνομο. 
Στη νομική, δεν υπάρχει _επαχθές χρέος_. Υπάρχουν _επαχθείς συμβάσεις_.


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2014)

Διαβάζω το βιβλιαράκι της κυριακάτικης Αυγής που περιέχει άρθρα της Monde Diplomatique για την "Ευρώπη σε κρίση". Παντού _επαχθές _το _απεχθές._


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Σε όλες τις συζητήσεις που παρακολούθησα αυτές τις μέρες κανένας δεν είπε _απεχθές_. Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ έναν σεμνό τρόπο να τους πω να διαβάζουν και καμιά Λεξιλογία να ξεστραβωθούν.


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ έναν σεμνό τρόπο να τους πω να διαβάζουν και καμιά Λεξιλογία να ξεστραβωθούν.


Καλημέρα.







Modest, eh? Well, a little gilding goes a long way. :cool1:


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2014)

Μια πρώτη μετάφραση:
_Μείνε ψύχραιμος και δώσε στα ματάκια σου να χορτάσουν Λεξιλογία_
Ξέρω, ψύχραιμος/η κτλ. Αλλά τα εμφύλως ορθά μου χαλάνε τον ρυθμό: _Κρατήστε την ψυχραιμία σας και χορτάστε Λεξιλογία_. Ή παιδιακίζουν: _Ψυχραιμία, ψυχραιμία, και δώσε στα ματάκια σου πολλή Λεξιλογία_. Ή γίνονται κάπως ελλειπτικά: _Ηρεμία, ψυχραιμία και ΠΟΛΛΗ Λεξιλογία_. Ή απομακρύνονται υπερβολικά από το πρωτότυπο: _Έμβλημά μας η ψυχραιμία, κι άντε να τη βρεις χωρίς Λεξιλογία_. Μπορεί κιόλας να μαρξίζουν αντιποιητικά: _Εποικοδόμημα η ψυχραιμία, βάση η Λεξιλογία. _Ή και να ξεφεύγουν σε χαμηλότερα ρέτζιστερ: _Μια μερίδα ψυχραιμία και πολλές Λεξιλογία_.
Βάσανα που έχει η μετάφραση...


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)

...
Χαλαρώστε, ηρεμία
όχι ζόρι κι αγωνία
δείτε το με ψυχραιμία
πού αλλού; μόνο στη μία
και μοναδική· καμία
δεν υπάρχει άλλη ομοία
που να βρίσκει με τη μία
κει στο βάθος την ουσία
για την κάθε απορία
και συγχρόνως, ω οποία
τέχνη και καλλιτεχνία
λόγου η καλλιγραφία
για οφθαλμωτοθεραπεία 
μόνο στη Λεξιλογία!

ία ία ιό, χο χο!


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2014)

Θα μπορούσαμε να αξιοποιήσουμε και τον προβληματισμό αυτού του νήματος: _Το χρέος σας προς τη Λεξιλογία μπορεί να είναι _επαχθές_, αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι _απεχθές. Ή: _...αλλά μην τολμήσετε να το πείτε _απεχθές _γιατί θα το μετανιώσετε πικρά -- _αναλόγως συμφραζομένων :inno:


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2014)

Πάντως, με αυτό το λάθος που έχει γίνει, καταντά να έχει διαδοθεί η άποψη ότι μπορεί η χώρα να πάει στα δικαστήρια επειδή το χρέος είναι επαχθές, βαρύ κι ασήκωτο, μη βιώσιμο, και να απαλλαγεί από την πληρωμή του ή την πληρωμή του επαχθούς μέρους του. 

Επίσης, κάποιοι (π.χ. οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες) χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο _*επονείδιστο χρέος*_, που δίνει διαφορετικό νόημα στο _απεχθές χρέος / odious debt_. Περισσότερα εδώ.

Δεν ξέρω τι έχει να πει το διεθνές δίκαιο γι' αυτά, αλλά το θεωρώ απίθανο να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας για το ζήτημα του χρέους όταν ούτε τους όρους δεν μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2014)

Να το λέμε σιχαμερό / βρομερό ή ασήκωτο χρέος για να συνεννοηθούμε;


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2014)

Ας παρατεθούν κάποια αποσπάσματα από το κείμενο όπου παραπέμπει ο Νίκελ (είναι του Δημήτρη Μάρδα, καθηγητή Τμήματος Οικονομικών Επιστημών του ΑΠΘ), με μια υπογράμμιση δική μου για να ξέρουμε από πού πηγάζουν οι λεπτές διακρίσεις:

Το *απεχθές χρέος* αναφέρεται λοιπόν σε χώρες που κυβερνώνται από αυταρχικά παράνομα καθεστώτα, κυβερνήσεις λοιπόν με μη δημοκρατική νομιμοποίηση, με αρχηγούς κρατών ή κυβερνήσεων που κατακλέβοντας το κράτος, διαθέτουν δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια σε ξένες τράπεζες. Κύρια λοιπόν προϋπόθεση για την ύπαρξη του απεχθούς χρέους είναι η ύπαρξη μιας μη νόμιμα εκλεγμένης κυβέρνησης, κάτι που η χώρα έχει να το βιώσει από το 1974. Μια δεύτερη προϋπόθεση είναι η χρήση των δανείων της χώρας για προσωπικούς σκοπούς.

Παράλληλα με τον όρο απεχθές χρέος, χρησιμοποιήθηκε και ένας άλλος όρος το «επονείδιστο χρέος», το λεγόμενο αξιοκατάκριτο ή αισχρό χρέος. Και οι δύο όροι θεωρούνται από πολλούς ως συνώνυμοι, αποδίδοντας την έννοια του αγγλικού όρου Odious dept _[debt]_. Το ελληνικό όμως λεξιλόγιο είναι ιδιαίτερα πλούσιο και ακριβές. Έτσι, κατ’ άλλους οι δυο αυτοί όροι διαφέρουν σε κάποιο βαθμό, άσχετα αν καταλήγουν στο ίδιο σημείο. 

Πράγματι, το *αξιοκατάκριτο ή αισχρό χρέος (επονείδιστο)* λόγω πολλών απαράδεκτων όρων που διέπουν την όποια σχετική με δημόσιο χρέος σύμβαση, δεν είναι απαραίτητα και παράνομο χρέος (απεχθές) ούτε καταλήγει στις τσέπες διεφθαρμένων πολιτικών. 

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τη δεύτερη προσέγγιση, *επονείδιστο* θεωρείται το χρέος, το οποίο προκύπτει από όρους υπερβολικούς, ληστρικούς, όντας λοιπόν το προϊόν μιας λεοντείου συμφωνίας. Αυτή εισάγει λόγου χάρη υψηλά επιτόκια, μικρούς χρόνους αποπληρωμής και γενικά όρους με δυσμενέστατες επιπτώσεις στο δανειζόμενο κράτος, μέσω Μνημονίων κ.λπ., δεν είναι όμως προϊόν μη νόμιμων κυβερνήσεων.
Ας διαλέξουμε λοιπόν ανάμεσα σε:
_απεχθές, βδελυρό, σιχαμερό, αποτρόπαιο, ελεεινό, αηδές, αποκρουστικό, επονείδιστο, επαίσχυντο, αισχρό...
_και ας βουρλίζονται οι Άγγλοι να αποδώσουν τις διακρίσεις. ​


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2014)

> Αυτή εισάγει λόγου χάρη υψηλά επιτόκια, μικρούς χρόνους αποπληρωμής και γενικά όρους με δυσμενέστατες επιπτώσεις στο δανειζόμενο κράτος



Στην ξένη ορολογία, αυτό ακριβώς είναι το _onerous debt, επαχθές χρέος_.

onerous debt (debt with high interest rates and/or short terms) 

Εδώ ήρθαμε...


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Δυστυχώς, στο Χρηστικό δεν θεώρησαν σκόπιμο να κάνουν διάκριση ανάμεσα σε _απεχθές_ και _επαχθές χρέος_. Τα τσουβάλιασαν μαζί, ίσως επειδή έτσι τα τσουβάλιασε η χρήση ακόμα και ανάμεσα σε εκείνους που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν τη διαφορά. Έτσι:

(λήμμα *χρέος*) *απεχθές χρέος & επαχθές χρέος:* ΝΟΜ.-ΟΙΚΟΝ. μη νομιμοποιημένη οφειλή, σε περιπτώσεις όπου η δανειακή σύμβαση έχει συναφθεί με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του πιστωτή, χωρίς τη συγκατάθεση του έθνους και το χρηματικό ποσό του δανείου έχει σπαταληθεί με τρόπο που αντιβαίνει στα λαϊκά συμφέροντα [<odious debt, 1927]

Μια σημαντική μελέτη με την υπογραφή του Πέτρου Στάγκου, καθηγητή Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαίου στη Νομική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ, θα βρείτε εδώ, υπό τον τίτλο *«Το ελληνικό χρέος δεν είναι "απεχθές"»*. (Μία αναφορά υπάρχει εκεί σε «επαχθές» χρέος και συνοδεύεται από sic.) 

Γίνεται επίκαιρη στην προσπάθεια να καταλάβουμε τα ακατανόητα: http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.oikonomia&id=40097


----------



## dharvatis (May 26, 2015)

Μόλις διάβασα στο FB και το (ακούσιο ή σκόπιμο) τυπογραφικό λάθος «*αποχθές χρέος»  
Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται για το απεχθές χρέος που κληρονομήσαμε από τους προηγούμενους :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Μόλις διάβασα στο FB και το (ακούσιο ή σκόπιμο) τυπογραφικό λάθος «*αποχθές χρέος»
> Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται για το απεχθές χρέος που κληρονομήσαμε από τους προηγούμενους :-D :-D



Εκτός αν είναι χρέος από καταβολής ελληνικού κράτους, οπότε το λέμε «χρέος από καταβολής», λόγω μη καταβολής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2015)

Ανάμεσα στις χτεσινές δηλώσεις του κ. Δημήτρη Μάρδα στη Βουλή («Αποστάσεις Δ. Μάρδα από την Επιτροπή Δημόσιου Χρέους και αιχμές κατά Κωνσταντοπούλου»):

Αφήνοντας αιχμές κατά της προέδρου της Βουλής Ζωής Κωνσταντοπούλου, που έχει χαρακτηρίσει το χρέος επαχθές και επονείδιστο, σημείωσε: 
«Θέλω να επισημάνω ότι πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στους χαρακτηρισμούς που κάνουμε. Οι όροι επονείδιστο και επαχθές είναι δύο διαφορετικοί όροι. Η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι πολύ πλούσια και θα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί πώς τη χρησιμοποιούμε». 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/98...mosiou-xreous-kai-aixmes-kata-konstantopoulou

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι αναφέρεται μόνο στη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _επαχθές_ και _απεχθές_. Κοιτάξτε (αν δεν βαριέστε) ένα παλιότερο άρθρο του και βγάλτε συμπεράσματα:

*Από το απεχθές στο επονείδιστο χρέος*
http://www.capital.gr/story/1563782


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2015)

Και σήμερα η Επιτροπή για το Χρέος εξεμέτρησε επίσημα το ζην μετά την απόφαση του νυν Προέδρου της Βουλής Ν. Βούτση για τη λήξη των εργασιών της ειδικής επιτροπής.

http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2015/11/13/voutsis-epitropi-xreoys-konstantopoulou_n_8552560.html

Friday the 13th!


----------

